# Recommend a new snow blower for around $1000



## fwdt (Dec 20, 2012)

The engine in our old John Deere 826 gave up today so were looking into something new and could use some help. 

I'd like to stay close to $1000 but could go up to $1500ish if it made sense. Our driveway is skinny and kind of long and the 26" JD worked fine, so I figure something in the 24-30" range would work. 

Ideally it would have a great motor that should start and run with minimal hassle. Heated grips and some kind of easy and reliable chute adjustment would be nice, but really I just want the thing to start and blow snow without much BS unless there are some modern must-have features. I'd be doing basic maintenance like oil and belt changes.

We are leaning towards Ariens but open to other options. From what I've read we'd need to go with a 305 or 342cc to maybe get a US made engine. 

Should I go with something like an ST30LE or is there a cheaper model worth considering? Or something else that isn't Ariens?

Would you guys buy from a local big box or online from a place like snowblowersdirect.com?

Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello fwdt, welcome to SBF. if i were buying a new machine i would buy it from a local dealer. looking at my signature you know the first store i would visit and next up would be airens


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to SBF. You don't say where you're from. Did you get hit with that huge storm that blew across the country today?

I'd agree with detdrbuzzard on giving a dealership a visit. You should be able to enjoy better product support as time goes by, and they should be better able to help you in making a decision as to what machine might best suit your needs.

You can find good machines at the big box stores, but service late on might be an issue.

Let us know how it goes, and what you decide on.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

big box stores don't have a service department so the machines in need of repair end up at a dealer or some other repair shop that has contracted with the big box store


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered just replacing the engine on your current blower?


----------



## fwdt (Dec 20, 2012)

We're in WI and yes we got hit yesterday. It cleared a few neighbor's sidewalks and the bottom of our driveway before giving up. 

I thought about replacing the engine, but I didn't feel like doing that myself and figured the cost of an engine and labor would be better spent on a new one. I put the JD on craigslist and someone already picked it up. 

Can I get some recommendations on specific machines? Does anyone know the differences between the Ariens Platinum and Deluxe? They look more or less the same other than the chute control.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking at the specifications of the Ariens snowblowers on their web site, the two model lines are pretty darned similar in their basic features. As you noted, there is a difference in the chute rotation mechanisms. There is also a difference in their axel systems.

The Deluxe has a crank located just in front of the control panel to rotate the chute. The Deluxe states its axle system is by Pin Lock, or Remote Locking Axel. It's not demonstrated on the video, but the chute control is.
Deluxe Snow Blowers - Photos And Videos

Here's their specifications page for the Deluxe line.
Deluxe Snowblower - Specifications

The Platinum series has a joy stick sort of lever on the dashboard to rotate the chute and the axle is what they call Auto Traction Control. They don't explain anywhere that I could find just what that is. This is their video of the Platinum line.
Photos And Videos

Here is the spec sheet for the Platinum.
Specifications

Looking at the Ariens web site, these two models certainly fall within the requirements you stated. Looking at Home Depot's site to just get an idea of price, they listed them this morning as:
Deluxe 24" $989.00
Deluxe 28" $999.00
Deluxe 30" $1399.00
Platinum 24" $1349.00
Platinum 30" $1649.00

I've not had any experience with Ariens myself, other than looking briefly at them at my local dealer while waiting at the parts counter for something unrelated to snowblowers. They do look like the quality is exceptional. The chute controls on either model worked smoothly, and the only draw back I could think of for the chute rotation on the Deluxe model is that it would be outside of one of those cab enclosures, if you were to use one. 

I do have to say that I have seen nothing but good reviews of Ariens. It doesn't seem that you would go wrong choosing any one of those snowblowers. Hopefully someone with first hand experience will come along to give you their view.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would also look at simplicity's and snapper. Both are made by briggs. As long as you stay away from mtd products you will fine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum.

Being you're looking for new, I'd also recommend you visit a couple of dealers. They should have people qualified to explain the various models along with being knowledgable of their products.

Take along a list of your wants/needs so you're comparing apples-to-apples when comparing the various brands.

If possible, I'd plan on 2 trips, one for getting recommendations. Then spend a little time researching them and confirm what was presented (remember, even though helpful they are trying to sell machines) then a 2d trip to make your purchase.

Good luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## fwdt (Dec 20, 2012)

From what I can tell the Platinums add this stuff:

- Different Chute control
- Automatic traction control (whatever that is)
- Directional 15" tires vs 15" non directional on the Deluxe

The 30" Deluxe and Platinum use the possibly US made 342cc engine, and the 24-28" models of both lines use the smaller Chinese engines.

The Deluxe 28+ 921027 for $1200 sounds interesting. That one is the only Deluxe with handwarmers and directional tires, but has the Chinese 250cc engine. 

Ariens 921027 - Deluxe 28+ (28") 250cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2013 Model)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard good things about Toro too. ATC (automatic traction control) is suppose to allow you to turn easily like a differential, but automatically lock the axle when going straight. You can search for some posts by "Snowmann" on other forums to see if you can get some better information.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would agree with all mentioned previously ...definitely try a dealer and make sure you ask lots of questions about the machines themselves and about the dealership. Ask if say you buy the machine this year and there is not much snow and say next winter you go to take it out and it won't start will they back their product at 11 mos Old...even if they say it is a gas issue. Make sure you store it properly after this winter by removing the gas from your new machine and follow your manual to a T on storing your machine & videos for storing your blower during offseason that way you can let the dealer know you did everything right. Ask their policy up front on how they back their equipment and ask if they would back their equipment next season...but very nicely at that. Do they have a service plan or warranty exension?? As far as machines I believe you are right in staying with Briggs 305 or above I did notice the ariens 28 deluxe last year had a 305cc(2012-Model 92101300) and this year(2013-Model 921013) it is an 342cc??? Simplicity and Snapper seem decent as well. Not sure on Briggs being all chinese or if they have kept an all american line(305,342)for 2012/13???

These seem decent below:

Simplicity L1528E 28 inch 305cc Two Stage Snow 


http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921013-Snow-Thrower/p3241.html


29" Gas Snow Blower : Buy a Powerful Snow Blower from Sears


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am not recommending buying those at the stores listed just using them for a reference.

I here toro's are good as well also..


----------



## fwdt (Dec 20, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I did notice the ariens 28 deluxe last year had a 305cc(2012-Model 92101300) and this year(2013-Model 921013) it is an 342cc??? Simplicity and Snapper seem decent as well. Not sure on Briggs being all chinese or if they have kept an all american line(305,342)for 2012/13???


Thanks for all the good info. I went to a local dealer today and the 2013 305/342s had a Made in the USA sticker on the engine, while the smaller engines do not.


----------



## fwdt (Dec 20, 2012)

I picked up a Deluxe 28+ 921027 from a local dealer today. Cleaned up the driveway with it and it works great. The heated grips are fantastic and worth the extra cost. I couldn't justify an extra ~$500 for a 30" with the US made engine for our relatively small driveway. 

Is there anything I should do to this thing before really running it besides check the oil?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats fwdt, i didn't think you would go pick up a snowblower so fast


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

"Is there anything I should do to this thing before really running it besides check the oil?"

Read the owner's manual, and talk to your dealer. They would be the best sources of information on maintenance following the break in period.

Congratulations on your new machine. You've done some good research and found one that fits your needs. It doesn't get any better than that. Thank you for sharing the experience, and for giving us all some really sound information to consider in the purchase process.

Be sure to keep us posted on how things are going for you and your new Ariens.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats on the deluxe 28...Make sure when you finish that you clean it off as much as possible...Always remove sprak wire first!!!

Meant the deluxe 30 last year had the 305 and the 342 this year. Good to know that they have a Made in the USA listed on their engines(305/342).


----------

